# diet and exercise program



## ndilley (Oct 24, 2005)

does anyone have a good program for diet and exercise. I'm an emt and applying for a police officer position in march. I am looking for a good diet to help with weight/muscle gain and a cardio/resistance training to bulk up... any tips or site would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DT4EMS (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ndilley_@Oct 24 2005, 01:54 PM
> * does anyone have a good program for diet and exercise. I'm an emt and applying for a police officer position in march. I am looking for a good diet to help with weight/muscle gain and a cardio/resistance training to bulk up... any tips or site would be greatly appreciated. *


 There are a ton of sites and all will have different advice. I wouldn't worry too much about bulking up. (yet)

Most law enforcement  physical tests have more to do with stamina and cardio not strength. 

If you still want to weight train I can give you a little of what I do.

Stick to the CORE exercises.  Bench, Squat and Deadlift. If you work light, get your form down then add a little weight. You would be surprised to see how many people that claim to "work out" don't do the basics. They will do bicep curls, tricep pressdowns and never do anything for the major muscle groups.

The other thing is IF you are trying to bulk, you will have to eat. Some hardcore guys I used to train with would preach 400g of protein a day. That is a HUGE amount of food. 

IF you are interested shoot me an email and I will send you a "sample" routine.


----------



## ndilley (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks for the tips i emailed you (at least i think I did) so I look forward to hearing from you. Thanks again.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Oct 25, 2005)

If you're interested, hypnosis is a great tool for weight control (gaining, losing, even muscle growth). Since you change your metabolism, you don't have to worry as much about a restrictive diet (though if you're bulking up, you're still going to need those calories and the right kind) and the effects are long lasting.

Look up hypnosis, hypnotherapy, or weight loss in the yellow pages and call them up for price comparisons.


----------



## DT4EMS (Oct 26, 2005)

The first and most important thing in physical fitness is GETTING DRESSED. If you put the workout clothes on, it will help motivate you to go to the gym. Second, go to a gym. Workouts at home never seem to get off the ground. 

If you have a gym at your station, you HAVE NO EXCUSE. Consider the fact you are pulling 400lb people out of compact vehicles.  And you probably know someone whose career is over because of a back injury. You have to make a mental commitment to getting in shape. You did not get out of shape over night and you won’t get in shape any faster either. It’s that whole Rome wasn’t built in a day kind of thing.

 Every top trainer will tell you that diet is just as important as exercise. Weight loss supplements are a huge industry, so don’t get caught up in the magic pill fiasco. The only real thing that works, safely, is exercise.  The strict diet to follow is Iron. Watch what you eat, but don’t starve yourself.  In EMS we are the worlds best at getting ambulances in Drive-Thru spaces that barely accommodate compact cars. Try pre-cooking healthy meals or buy protein bars to help curb your appetite until you make it back to the station. 

 If you have medical problems, consult your doctor prior to starting any type of an exercise routine


 There are many sources of material to get ideas on training; magazines, videos, and the internet. You can crawl out of bed every morning and do abs, and some push-ups to get you started. Just don’t give up. Exercise can help you reduce stress and live a better life .It also helps with self-esteem.  Physical fitness can greatly increase your chances of survival if faced with a violent encounter. You have to start now! Waiting for the New Year to come around is just an excuse. Give it the same dedication you gave to EMT or Medic school, and in a few months, you will love the results.  

Seek the advice of an experienced trainer and physician prior to starting any exercise or weight loss program Here is a sample weight-training program. Always warm up with cardio and stretch prior to lifting. When starting out, use a weight that you can safely do 15 reps per set. Use the 2-second rule (2-secods up, 2-seconds down). Use proper body mechanics, don’t swing the weight up or let it fall.. Please don’t try to lift heavy to impress people at the gym. The truth is most people don’t even care how much you are lifting.  Log your progress and stick with it. Moderation is the key! Take your time. You will love the results..



DAY ONE (Legs and Shoulders)

1) Squats 4 sets of 15  _______                          5) Leg Curls 4 sets of 15 
2) Barbell Shrugs 4 sets of 15   ______              6) Military presses 4 sets of 15
3) Leg Extensions 4 sets of 15 __________       7) Calf Raises 4 sets of 15
4) Lateral Raises 4 sets of 15 ______________    8) Upright rows 4 sets of 15

DAY TWO (Chest and Triceps)

1) Flat Bench 4 sets of 15_________   5) Overhead dumbbell Extensions4/15
2) Incline bench 4 sets of 15 __________  6) Rope press downs 4/15
3) Incline Dumbbell Flyes 4 sets of 15 _________ 7) Dumbbell Kickbacks 4/15
4) Cable Cross-over 4 sets of 15 _______________  8) Push-ups 4/15

DAY THREE (Back and Biceps)

1) Dead lifts 4/15_________________________   5) E-Z bar curls 4/15
2) Seated rows 4/15 _______________________  6) Hammer Curls 4/15
3) Lat pull downs 4/15_____________________   7) Concentration curls 4/15


Remember you do not have to do every exercise listed each time. The idea is to get used to what works for you. 

Let me know if I can help any further.

Kip


----------



## ndilley (Oct 26, 2005)

DT4EMS: i'm a police studies student getting my B.S. and in paramedic school do you have any tips about career paths other than working for a SWAT team...have you heard of others having these two careers one part time one full time???  At my university I am only of about 3 people with the two majors and after talking to the others we seem to all feel like we aren't sure as to what to do. We all just know that we love being involved in EMS and police


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Oct 27, 2005)

http://sunnyvale.ca.gov/Departments/Public...uiting/home.htm has a PD/EMS dual-trained program.

If you're under 21, consider joining police or EMTFF Explorer volunteer group. I've also heard of a SWAT team that has a physician police officer aboard. There are also departments (like www.menloparkpolice.com) that pay their reserve (part-time) officers good money.


----------



## DT4EMS (Oct 27, 2005)

Anthony is correct. There are several agencies nationwide that are DPS (Deparment of Public Safety) many of them are Police Officer/Paramedic.

As for me, I have spent the last 10 years doing both jobs. Becasue of the nature of the beast I worked full-time as a police officer and at least 24 hours per week as a medic (on a primary response ALS unit).

It is tough to make a real decision once you have tasted both. There are a ton of similarities between the two careers. Each has their own benefits and pitfalls.

I am shifting more to the educational side now. I am trying to become a full-time educator in safety related subjects both in EMS and LEO side. 

The street is where it is the most fun (and most rewarding). Good luck and don't worry, you don't have to chose "which one" right now.

The coolest thing about EMS is the ability to quit today and have another EMS job tomorrow...........(If you are worth your weight in salt as a provider).


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Oct 27, 2005)

DT,

Did you ever issues arise from working as a medic, while still being a cop at heart? I imagine a lot of times, LE instincts might want to take over, and cause some frustration... I ask because it's something I'm considering doing...


----------



## DT4EMS (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AnthonyM83_@Oct 27 2005, 02:00 PM
> * DT,
> 
> Did you ever issues arise from working as a medic, while still being a cop at heart? I imagine a lot of times, LE instincts might want to take over, and cause some frustration... I ask because it's something I'm considering doing... *


 Yes, there have been times..........but........... the uniform of the day would dictate my actions. Working as a medic, act as a medic period. Same as LEO.....I might help carry the bags of the EMS crew, but it was their call. 

Both careers have complimented each other...........for instance........ Police Officers are on scene way beofre EMS so I have been able to provide care (BLS of course) and my investigative training has helped when working as a medic.....

I learned to try to "PROVE" what the person was claiming was medically wrong with them. If every time I tried to "include" their complaint, it kept proving NOT to be the culprit I would be able to remove it (complaint) from suspicion).

I still love them both for sure.


----------



## Jon (Oct 31, 2005)

Alarming Cholesterol Level Turns Austin, Texas Firefighters Vegetarian

Updated: 10-30-2005 10:54:32 PM

_CLAIRE OSBORNÂ _The Houston Chronicle



*AUSTIN *- They used to eat big, fat, juicy steaks. One-pound hamburgers. Lots of fried fish.

Then one of the firefighters at Austin Fire Station No. 2 got a cholesterol reading topping 300 - high enough above the American Heart Association's threshold of 200 that he was at high risk for a heart attack.

That was enough to persuade James "J.R." Rae - the one with the high cholesterol - and other firefighters on his shift to give up the fatty food. Go vegetarian.

That was two years ago, and their choice still sends their comrades at other fire stations into gales of laughter.

"They don't need a lawn mower. Just put them on a leash and let them graze awhile," said firefighter Spc. Zane Carson, who works at Fire Station No. 19 on Balcones in Northwest Austin.

The guys at Fire Station No. 2, on West Martin Luther King Jr. Boulevard in Central Austin, laugh off the teasing. They see the results of bad eating habits - people debilitated or dying from heart attacks and diabetes - all the time on fire calls, firefighter Rip Esselstyn said.


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 10, 2006)

I was a vegetarian for a year and while my cholesterol and such may have got better, I actually gained weight.  

I know this is an old topic, but I would be happy to help anyone with diet and exercise.


----------



## SmokinGun911 (Jan 12, 2006)

*She speaks the truth*

*You bettcha! EMTFF 376 lost a BUNCH of weight and while she's always been a doll, now she is a BABE too!*


----------



## ndilley (Jan 12, 2006)

emtff///thanks for the offer to help..my question is diet I am a full time double major college student and work about 160-200 hours a month...being a college student means Im on a tight budget.  What are some easy healthy cheap alternatives to pizza and quick fixes.  I eat alot of grilled chicken and tuna (trying to gain muscle and weight) any tips would be appreciated


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sounds like you are off to a good start.  I eat a lot of chicken as well.  I try to stay away from processed meats, like lunch meat, because of the amount of preservatives and sodium in them.  Tuna is also a good source of protein and other things that are very good for you.

Since you are trying to build muscle mass, you're going to want to keep eating proteins as you are right now, but also consider non meat sources, like reduced fat peanut butter.  I also would consider eating nuts, particularly almonds.  I also eat a fair amount of soy protein, veggie burgers and such, but meat proteins are going to be more beneficial for you in your efforts.  I'm sure you probably know this, but protein is essential for your muscles to repair themselves after a work out, particularly strength training.

Include whole grains in your diet.  Make sure that what you're eating is whole grain, this means reading the ingredients closely.  Just because something says it's multi-grain or something like that, doesn't mean it's whole grain.  These are important for staying power while you're working out as well as intestinal health.  I do not believe in the low carb/no carb thing.  Sorry.

Consider adding things like ground flax seed to your food.  I put flax seed in my yogurt.  It's relatively tasteless and had omega-3 fatty acids in it.  It is also supposed to help speed the recovery time for muscles after working out or exertion and is supposed to help with energy and stamina.  Some people also use it in the form of oil or pills.  I like the seeds.

I'm sure you know this, but drink LOTS of water.  I have pretty much given up soda and have never drank tea or coffee a day in my life.

Take a multi-vitamin.  Find one you like, take it everyday.  I can't recommend one over another.

You should have at least 2 servings of milk or some sort of dairy a day.  I usually have a cup of yogurt and a cup of fat free pudding.  I'm not a big milk fan.

Don't forget to have at least 5 servings of fruits or veggies each day.  I don't recommend eating fruit in the morning.  Some studies have shown that eating fruit in the morning can actually make you feel hungrier.  Try to have at least one salad a day and opt for dark green leafy veggies, e.g. baby spinach instead of lettuce.  It will stay with you longer and has more of the vitamins and minerals your body needs.  One of my favorite lunches is a salad with grilled chicken and fat free italian dressing or balsamic vinegar.

Avoid refined sugars and alcohol (I'm good about the sugars, not so much the alcohol...).  

Hope this helps!  I lost 70 pounds following these guidelines.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 12, 2006)

Great info! I too have started the health-nut-psycho trend and I'm dragging my husband along with me. And the kids, (but they've always had a taste for the healthier food.) You put a salad in front of my 5 year old son and you'd think you just gave him ice cream. Weird little boy  .

Anyway, I have this great diet. And I SWEAR it works everytime. You have to work your way into it, but it works, I promise. I just cut out the junk food and soda and start off exercising 3x's a week and work my way up to 5 x's a week. It's great! And it works!!!

I get SO tired of seeing all these quick-weight loss schemes and fast diets and for God's sake the pills....I can't stand it. ANY doctor will tell everyone the only way to lose weight is to eat sensibly (a piece of chocolate cake is ok...the whole cake...not ok) and to get off the couch and move around. I've had my times where I got lazy and put on a few pounds but I hate being tired and feeling like crap so I reverse it with good old common sense. Also, the no carb diet, very bad...any biologist will tell you that, there's some reprecussions to that diet that can be very damaging.

Anyway, I'm not ragging on anybody who has a "great diet" if it works for you....Wonderful, but there are no quick ways out of it. Hard work and diligence are the only things that will get us anywhere in anything. And really is it worth it if you didn't have to work for it? Where's the sense of accomplishment in that?

Ok, so I'm just ranting again...as usual. <_< I just started a calestenics regimin (husband puts me through his training exercises...ouch) and it really helped(s) with the occasional withdrawl crap, it's a blessing and I'm getting back in shape after the last year of being laid up. 

Everyone should take a multi vitamen even if you do et right, foods aren't as good as they used to be, When I actually remember I take a centrum and an extra potassium vitamen a day.

And for the gals (and maybe the guys too ) I bought the Carmen Electra "aerobic" workout. Freaking awesome. Do it every day. It took a bit to get used to and it uses every damn muscle in your body, Best workout I've had in years, definitly worth the money. 

Ok I think I'm done. :wacko: B)


Edit: Not done...2 cheap good meals...anything with chicken and veggies....and homemade chili but use turkey instead of the beef if you're cutting down on red meat.


----------



## Stevo (Jan 12, 2006)

Calorie-burning activities: 

Proper weight control cannot be attained by dieting alone; 
however, many people who are engaged in sedentary occupations 
do not realize that calories can be burned by the hundreds 
by engaging in strenuous activities that do not require 
much (or any) physical exercise.

Here's the guide to calorie-burning activities and the number 
of calories per hour they consume.

Beating around the bush. . . . . . . . .75

Jumping to conclusions . . . . . . . . 100

Climbing the walls . . . . . . . . . . 150

Swallowing your pride. . . . . . . . . .50

Passing the buck . . . . . . . . . . . .25

Pushing your luck. . . . . . . . . . . 250

Making mountains out of molehills. . . 500

Hitting the nail on the head . . . . . .50

Bending over backwards . . . . . . . . 75

Running around in circles. . . . . . . 350

Climbing the ladder of success . . . . 750


~S~


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 12, 2006)

You forgot the most important daily activity!

http://www.c4vct.com/kym/humor/csex.htm


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 13, 2006)

That's hilarious!


----------



## ndilley (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks guys/gals


----------



## SmokinGun911 (Jan 13, 2006)

*How many calories do I add.........*

*How many calories would one add for the limping from the pain of a badly sprained ankle after jumping out the window?*


----------



## Anomalous (Jan 14, 2006)

Try the beer and pizza diet.  You don't lose any weight, but it is easy to stay on...


----------



## Recruiting (Jan 18, 2006)

_*Try the beer and pizza diet. You don't lose any weight, but it is easy to stay on...*_

Now THAT'S what i'm takin bout!


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 18, 2006)

*Beer & Pizza?!*

Oh man, that's the problem! I can't get rid of my beer gut no matter how much I work out. heh.

maybe I can bulk out the rest of my upper half to compensate for it. hooah!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 18, 2006)

Im friends with a guy that is a HARDCORE cyclist - think Lance Armstrong wannabe. OK hes 40-something years old. He went cycling for 6 hours and according to his calorie-o-meter he burned roughly 4,000 calories! And yes he is skinny as an Ethiopian. He actually burns more calories than he consumes in a day. He burns in one day what it takes me 2-3 days to consume.

And ever since Ive met this guy Ive been thinking about dusting off the old bicycle and see if I can do hills and such. Hey with this unusually warm weather we are having theres little exscuse for me not getting outside and getting some excercise.

I stepped on the scale yesterday - Ive gaine 20 pounds in the last year- not good, not good at all. I think its time to change my daily living.

I used to weigh 125 post-pregnancy. Now I dont even like looking at the scale.

-CP


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 19, 2006)

Go for it!  If there's any training tips you'd like, just let me know or of you have any tips for me, I'd greatly appreciate it.  I am working myself up to a triathlon this summer.


----------



## SmokinGun911 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Bicycling and rowing are about the only things these old knees will allow me to do these days. And since we are under snow cover six months a year, the cycling is a part time affair at best. 

Although I am about 30lbs lighter than I was three years ago, the weight is creeping back up. Gotta get back on that Concept 2!!!

I know you swimmers out there wonder why that's not on my list. I'm like a stone. It just doesn't work for me.*


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 19, 2006)

We need to start working out in the mornings again SG911.

I'm game any morning.


----------



## SmokinGun911 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Does this mean I am your morning man? :blush: *


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 19, 2006)

Anytime!  I'm always game for a good workout!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Jan 19, 2006)

I refuse to run... Biking is my form and I do weights and Dance class...

Running causes to many problems on my joints Ive had everything broken at least once (except my femur *knock on wood*) so the whole running doesnt do it for me....I ache afterwards but Biking I can deal with.

I also eat a bowl of flavored oatmeal in the morning or my Kashi go lean cereal. (think Granola in milk) My dad always called it my sweetfeed. I think Ill go get a new bike maybe get into it again anddrag the Mister with me, he has his physical coming up since hes going to OTS in April... so its been a focus on getting him ready...besides he'll be wearing a flight suit soooooooooooo sexy and says he doesnt want a gut *grin*


----------

